# Amtrak train kills 3 in SUV at crossing



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I think this at least the 4th incident involving Amtrak in less than two months where someone has been killed or injured. Posting links to this and the other recent incidents that I am aware of:

October 30th: Amtrak train kills three in SUV at crossing (South Carolina)
https://www.foxcarolina.com/news/of...cle_718033be-39db-11ec-b6e1-5f181f928cd7.html

October 15th: Four passengers injured when Amtrak hits semi stuck at crossing (Oklahoma)
4 hurt after Amtrak train crashes into semi-truck hauling cars in Oklahoma: VIDEO

October 4th: Suspect and DEA agent killed during shootout aboard Amtrak train (Arizona)
Amtrak train shooting that left 1 agent and 1 suspect dead result of marijuana bust, complaint shows

September 25th: Three killed and 50 injured in Amtrak train derailment (Montana)
Amtrak derails, 3 killed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, Trains crashing. Planes on fire, Bus crashes, Ferry boats crashing.
I am a wheelman, all my life, I would rather steer myself.
Even then you are taking a chance.
Look at all the 90-over 100 car/truck/bus pileups on the roads today.

I guess when your time is up, is it up.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

None of those events was the fault of Amtrak. Perhaps the one in Montana *IF* there was a train maintenance problem, but I doubt that. People getting run over at RR crossings is just stupid people. Criminals shooting at people is just a daily occurrence in America.

But it is interesting that all those things happened to Amtrak.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> None of those events was the fault of Amtrak. Perhaps the one in Montana *IF* there was a train maintenance problem, but I doubt that. People getting run over at RR crossings is just stupid people. Criminals shooting at people is just a daily occurrence in America.
> 
> But it is interesting that all those things happened to Amtrak.


Yep, not blaming Amtrak at all, it's just interesting that they are having all of this bad luck lately.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't say all the bad luck is Amtrak's...

I've never yet seen a motor vehicle win against a train. It's never going to happen.


----------

